# تعبئة الصابون السائل . سواء فى عبوات بلاستيك او اكياس



## جعفر الجبار (23 مارس 2013)

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا

عايز اعرف هل حد عمل عبوات للصابون السائل سواء عبوات بلاستيك او اكياس زى بتاعت فيرى وبيرل
ولو حد يعرف تكلفتها كام
وطريقة التعبئة هل ممكن تبقى يدوية ولا لازم ماكينات
ياريت اللى يعرف يفيدنا بالاسعار والاماكن
وشكرااااااااااااا


----------

